# New Irritan from Aquascape with Mouth Disease?



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I just got 5-6" Irritan he looks beautiful I am very excited to finally get my hands on one... It honostly looks smaller than 5" but thats what I paid for and I doubt I would get anything less from Pedro.

It looks as if it has ich or some kind of bacteria growing from its mouth it is white.. I have several pictures and am in need of help with solving the problem I can be reached at

AIM : Chakazi
E-Mail : [email protected]

I will send all or any of my pics to any who have the extra time to help with this rare occurance.

Thanks Again,

Esoteric


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Just post the pictures here in the forum, you will get a must faster response.







Hope all is well, this is the 3rd one from Dro people have complained about stuff on the mouth.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Problem is I have never posted pics on the net before, I have pics on my comp and will send through e-mail or aim... would really appreciate the help.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Use "file attachments" down the bottom and get your pic from "browse". It's that simple.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

any recommendations on how to take a clear shot through the glass, hes still getting adjusted dont want to take him out.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Horribly blurry, but I have seen up close and with zoom on my canon digital camera that the white is actually moveing itself even when the fish is not as if its an injury of some sort? ich or a rare mouth bacteria.. either way I paid 185$ I didnt expect this and am trying to figure out the ebst way to correct the situation.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I can really tell from the pic but are you sure it isn't an injury from shipping? If the fish was rubbing against the containers his mouth/chin would be messed up. Try to take a better pic of it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

We really need a better pic to asses the situation dude


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Sorry, any tips on taking pics clearly through glass?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

killfishygo said:


> I can really tell from the pic but are you sure it isn't an injury from shipping? If the fish was rubbing against the containers his mouth/chin would be messed up. Try to take a better pic of it


 I agree. Looks like it's from shipping.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I put some fungus / bacteria treatment tablets in my tank to be sure.

Either way he is still getting adjusted and a very beautiful fish.

Thanks for the help


----------



## longshlongelongtus (Sep 2, 2004)

mine has the same problem, what bact/fungus meds did you use


----------



## longshlongelongtus (Sep 2, 2004)

I have some Kanacyn, lying around the house, just wanted to see if you think its a good one to use, says it cures fungal/bacteria infections


----------

